# Very interesting interview on BBC Music Life: Max Richter interviews Hans Zimmer, Hildur Guðnadóttir and Angélica Negrón.



## SvenE (Nov 24, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000plq9


----------

